# Feeding LGD around goats?



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay, I need a solution. I have 6 goats and 1 male pyneese, fenced in 1 acre. Goats have plenty of browse, hay access etc... but as soon as I put dog food in the dog bowl, they come running from where ever they are and start nudging in on the dog food. At first the dog just let it happen, now he's getting tired of it and starting to growl or snap at the goats. Do I need to be bringing him inside to feed him or let them work it out?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, that is a turn around from here. Here, the dogs won't leave the goat feed alone. I feed everyone in the morning and at night. We have 4 great pyr and they all get tied up to eat so they won't hog up all of the alfalfa pellets. They have to wait patiently for the goats to finish. I don't know what you do for the opposite problem. You could build a kind of creeper that only he can get into to eat. 

Tiffany


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Maybe look into feeding raw. It's more work than putting out kibble in purchsing the meat in bulk, seperating it, freezing it and then remembering to get it out to feed for the week, but it certainly is not only cheaper but much better for your dog. We raise Rhodesian Ridgebacks, who are more farm dog than "locked in with the goats dogs" they have free access to the whole farm and can come and go in the goat pens and barn as they want. Since they are fed raw most of their food is simply thrown to them, caught and ate, so no food for fireants or that bring in opposum, raccons and strays, left around. And no recalls where you have to sit an wonder if you are going to loose your dogs or not! Vicki


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

same problem here only he hasn't started to growl at them yet. i gave him a couple pieces of cheese pizza and a goat took a whole slice and ate it. poor boy, i don't even think the goat liked it but did it just out of fear of missing out and to be spiteful. on the other hand he does eat the feed and hay with them. crazy animals. i would try feeding your dog outside of the fence at mealtime. or like someone said do raw. or give the goats something special to nibble while he's eating. that wouldn't work here cause as i said the pizza eating goat would eat it just because she can.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Vicki,
Where do oyou get your raw food in bulk? I haven't found anywhere I'm happy with yet. The plan is to raise rabbits and extra chickens for the food, but the rabbits aren't acting very rabbit-like right now so we don't have enough. 

Tiff


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

We have a contact at the airport for chicken backs and turkey necks, but we feed alot of legs/thighs...if you ask at major stores like HEB or walmart for them in cases before out on the shelves, you can get your prices down under 40 cents a pound. Ridgebacks of course get the whole leg and thigh at one time, so that is super convienent for us. Then I make up meatballs, which is any pieces of meat I grind and then I buy the huge bag of frozen veggies at Wallmart, I cook thm. So it's their veggies with some meat and a little oatmeal to form balls, to these balls I add their kelp and yeast and garlic etc... I freeze them flat on a cookie sheet and when frozen into ziplocks. I defrost them so they fetch these also. Cool is that I can worm them, or do their Ivermectin for heart worm in these balls also.

We also are doing the rabbit thing which is nice because they contain the organ meat your dog should get at least once a week.

Buying from a place like bones2go.com is way to expensive for us, especially because they only deliever in Houston and it's too much of a drive...but I live very small town and everyone knows everyone...find meat isn't a problem, especially when they know we will come and put their beloved (goat, sheep, cow that got hit by lightening) down for them and use their meat. Get a bandsaw so when you do have deer or goats you can band saw the bones into raw meaty bones for the dog. Vicki


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Make life easier for your dog - give him his own little pen in the middle of the large pen. Make 3 sides standard height, and then make the 4th side high enough that your Pyrenees can jump into the pen. We found that we liked having a little wooden shelf across this lower side, so that the Pyrenees could just hop up and then jump down, rather than having to leap it like a race horse.

This is such a kindness to your Pyrenees and can help minimize their strong food guarding instinct. If you go raw the goats won't want the food, but they will still crowd around "just in case" it is something good, which will cause the dog to perceive them as a food threat, and at least growl until they go away (and a Pyrenees' warning growl can be an unnerving sound).

This is such a simple solution, you'll be glad that you did it.

Camille


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Look here for a goat proof feeder for dogs:

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/DOG SELF FEEDER.html


----------



## WindSongAcres (Aug 8, 2007)

We put 2 gates in a v formation with the 3rd side being against the fence. Our Pyr crawls through the gate for his feed. We have a bulk feeder in there for him. It works out really well for him. But now we have a new problem with the 2 new puppies. I think we've found a new combo so all 3 can eat whenever they want. It sure does present challenges to get everyone fed, though. We feed left-overs quite often, too - the dogs don't let anything take the good food!


----------

